# Coping with injury



## crazydiamond (Oct 16, 2016)

After a class that included take downs, and then me hitting the weight room two days later - my back has gone 50% out. Its going to keep me out of class for several weeks. Its not the worst back sprain I have had - but at age 51 its just taking a damn long time to recover.  I am up for promotion, but will just have to put it on delay.

My instructors respect the high attendance I have had over the last three years. I am trying to review materials and videos in my down time. I also am walking every day on the treadmill and doing some foam rolling to help.  I guess even my Sijo Bruce Lee had to deal with a worse back injury - just bummed especially as I was set to demonstrate to the instructors from my intermediate promotion this month.

How do you guys keep up your spirits when out with an injury ?


----------



## Langenschwert (Oct 16, 2016)

Liver conditioning. 

I was out for months once. I have other hobbies which I can do while laid up in crutches, so I did those. Kept me in good spirits. If MA is the only thing you enjoy in life, then I'd suggest having something else that's just as fun. My problem is that I have too many awesome things to do!


----------



## FireSnake (Oct 21, 2016)

It sounds like you have the right approach. Generally the older we get, the longer our recovery time, and it is much better to take it easy for a week or two than to ignore the pain and then be out for months with a worse injury. I had a distal biceps tendon tear earlier this year, which meant taking it easy on lifts. It's hard when "the will is strong and the flesh is weak," but I also knew pushing too hard with an injured tendon (which takes a ridiculously long time to heal!) would inevitably mean needing surgery. 

I second Langenschwert's suggestion to focus on other interests while recovering. Since you can't rush your healing, you can indulge your other passions with the same kind of conviction and dedication you show in training.


----------



## Frost890 (Nov 23, 2016)

I know it has been a little while since you maid the post but... You can also do slow form work. Only do what your body will let you. Think of it like a moving meditation or Tai Chi. Go through a form slooowly focusing on how your body feels. The transition of weight, how you hold your form. it all matters.


----------

